# July 24, 2013 Sound Red and Shark



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Went down to the Sound and within 5 minutes caught a 16" Red. He went back. Caught about 2 dozen Hard Heads, and a large Gaftopsail Catfish. I had four impressive runs before the shark, where the fish dropped the bait. On one of those runs I brought in this shark. (Funny side note about catching the shark - A really loud family with four kids came down and made tons of noise for about an hour. They splashed, screamed, and screeched in all kinds of obnoxious tones, and scared off the fish where I had been having my best runs. They did it all right where my lines, and rods were. The kids weren't little either. It was awful. Well, most of the family walked off the beach at dusk, except for the loudest teenage boy. He kept up his antics for a while after his family left. Right after he stopped screaming and splashing in the water (he was alone (weird)) the rod went bent and he watched me reel in the shark. He was terrified...lol. I have done my accidental part, for all us fisherman, to decrease the amount of obnoxious swimmers willing to swim by our lines.) I have been trying to ID it, as I've caught plenty of sharks, it resembles a Spinner, but the black trailing edge of the caudal fin, and lack of blacktips in other places has me slightly baffled. Let's figure this out. Caught everything on fresh peeled shrimp, but the shark. I snagged her on cut mullet. The Gulf beaches need to clear up so I can go back to catching pomps! Tight Lines! YRM


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I can't get the shark pic to load for some reason. I tried three times...Might have three show up unexpectedly. Tight lines! YRM


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the report.Its a small Bull shark.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the report...Your shark is a juvenile bull shark..Fishing in the sound has been hot lately..Even with all the rain and wind...Try some live bait next time even if its pinfish..Keep them above the grass with a cork if you like...Don't forget to throw a spoon or lure or something!


----------

